# First snow blower purchase. Used HS928 w/ pics



## Mo1974 (Nov 2, 2018)

Joined the Honda club and the first time snow blower club with this purchase. I was able to confidently buy a used machine after reading the many helpful insights from other members. Thanks!

Single owner 2011 model that was garaged and used only for his small driveway. This was advertised as unable to start once it was hot. He swapped the coil and was still unsure what the problem was and did not want to invest any more into it as it was overkill for his needs. He priced it $1200 due to the issue. So I took a bit of a gamble not really knowing offhand what the problem is but reasonably sure it was not very serious. I knew it would sell quick just on condition alone so I scooped it up.

It ran a bit rough, had soot around the exhaust and a sooty plug. I came to the conclusion that it was very likely choke related. I examined the choke cable and even though it was seemingly operating it was actually not moving the choke as the cable was not secure. The machine had the choke stuck on for the last year or so. I turned the choke off and it starts normally when hot and purrs like a kitten. I probably saved this one from being ground down as it was set to low with no side shoes. Luckily it is not bad and as long as I keep it off the ground it will be just fine.

New skids, scraper bar, oil, plug, sheer bolts, touch up paint, hydro fluid, shop manual and carb cleaning are all in the works. Very happy and hoping for years of use. 

Thanks again to the members who post here for sharing their knowledge. It made all the difference!


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Did you buy the Poly skid shoes or the skeelies with the ball bearings?

All you need now is high test fuel, a larger fuel jet, Sea foam, some alcohol fuel treatment in the small bottles and an aerosol can of Fluid Film to slick up the chute as needed and kill the END OF DRIVEWAY MONSTER and feed its remains to the moat monsters.

You can use the Fluid Film to help protect the tracks in the off season by wiping it on the tracks with a heavy rag or some blue shop towels after you get the snow mule up on some wooden blocks.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

Wow, Great condition ! Good luck and hope to see pictures of it in action soon.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

good catch.

happened to my neighbors machine. the cable was holding up the choke arm from opening the choke.

position the cable in the correct position and then zip tie the cable where it meets the handle bar so it won't move.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

nice score on a used machine


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

Nice find! I’d recommend to make the chute electric- you can do it for about $50 in parts. This is a video showing how mine came out. I included details for parts if you go the the full YouTube page description


----------



## Mo1974 (Nov 2, 2018)

leonz said:


> Did you buy the Poly skid shoes or the skeelies with the ball bearings?
> 
> All you need now is high test fuel, a larger fuel jet, Sea foam, some alcohol fuel treatment in the small bottles and an aerosol can of Fluid Film to slick up the chute as needed and kill the END OF DRIVEWAY MONSTER and feed its remains to the moat monsters.
> 
> You can use the Fluid Film to help protect the tracks in the off season by wiping it on the tracks with a heavy rag or some blue shop towels after you get the snow mule up on some wooden blocks.


I have not actually decided on skids yet, I am guessing armor skids are great. I probably shouldn't be cheap put I will admit the price turns me off a bit but they definitely look well made I was going to read up a bit on skids. If anyone has any input feel free to share.
Fluid film is a great idea.



SnowG said:


> Nice find! I’d recommend to make the chute electric- you can do it for about $50 in parts. This is a video showing how mine came out. I included details for parts if you go the the full YouTube page description https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=rnJO1yT6YDw


 I will definitely check that out. Might actually try that someday. Thanks for posting it.


----------

